# South Again Charters / 31 December 2012



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

A great way to end an amazing year! 2012 was as good as it gets, I feel fortunate to be able to make a living as a Guide and was super happy to have it end with such a great fun loving group of anglers!

We caught a ton of Redfish on the surface and a nice cooler full of White trout for dinner! Thank you to the Ebbrecht group for closing out your year with me and THANK YOU to the PFF for allowing me a place to share my days on the water with people who are as passionate about the water as I am!

........... See you out there


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul sir!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You are the redfish king. Good job Brad !!!!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice catch. congrats.

Kevin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

That is some pretty works; those smiles say it all.
Catch 'em up & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank You!! More to come this week!


----------



## Bout Time (Mar 17, 2008)

Great Job Capt! Great to see you out there. Hope to see you a few times in the coming months! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Bout Time said:


> Great Job Capt! Great to see you out there. Hope to see you a few times in the coming months! Thanks for the help!


 It was good to see you too Brother!!! You da man!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I can only read about half of your original post - pop-ups in the way. Are these photos taken on Choctawhatchee Bay??? What type bait???

Thx...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Desert Eagle said:


> I can only read about half of your original post - pop-ups in the way. Are these photos taken on Choctawhatchee Bay??? What type bait???
> 
> Thx...


 No sir this is from Pensacola!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job Capt, thank you for all the detailed and pic heavy reports this year!


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

*random question*

hey Brad when you are using bucktails what color/size do you throw and what rod set up? do you bottom drag troll or jig them?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I throw smaller 1oz buck tails in any color I can get my hands on. As far as tackle I just use regular old Trout/redfish rods. Sahara 3000s loaded with 10lb Power Pro on Med/hvy 7' rods.

Nothing really special as far as tackle. The bulls will hit anything you throw at them so color and size of lure really do not matter!


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Brad did you get my email??


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice reds!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

mfbt said:


> Hey Brad did you get my email??


 Yes I did!!! Been kinda busy I'll send you a response this evening. Sorry for the delay Brother!


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

awesome man, just wanted to make sure it went to the right email!


----------

